# Garmin Edge 200



## WorcesteRob (4 Apr 2016)

I'm after a Garmin edge 200 as mine has just broken, cheaper the better


----------



## jim55 (4 Apr 2016)

Il sell u mine , I'm gone get a 520 , still got the receipt for it , very good condition but lost the box I a house move , what's a fair price , I'm thinking around 40 , how much are they brand new ? I think I paid 90


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Apr 2016)

jim55 said:


> Il sell u mine , I'm gone get a 520 , still got the receipt for it , very good condition but lost the box I a house move , what's a fair price , I'm thinking around 40 , how much are they brand new ? I think I paid 90



average price is £50 - m8s r8s = £40


----------



## jim55 (4 Apr 2016)

Ok 40plus postage ( I'd imagine it wouldn't b much )


----------



## jim55 (5 Apr 2016)

Now sold


----------



## broady (6 Apr 2016)

Did @WorcesteRob have it off you?
Or is he still looking?


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2016)

broady said:


> Did @WorcesteRob have it off you?
> Or is he still looking?



He had it.


----------



## WorcesteRob (7 Apr 2016)

broady said:


> Did @WorcesteRob have it off you?
> Or is he still looking?


I'm still looking if you have anything?


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Apr 2016)

WorcesteRob said:


> I'm still looking if you have anything?



Its my time to shine! You can have mine as i upgraded to a 520


----------



## broady (8 Apr 2016)

I gave mine to my daughter today as I thought you were sorted. She's only 7, but loved it on her bike the other day and is already looking forward to trying to beat her segment times!

Least @RoubaixCube can sort you out


----------



## jim55 (8 Apr 2016)

broady said:


> Did @WorcesteRob have it off you?
> Or is he still looking?




No , it was sold via Facebook


----------



## WorcesteRob (15 Apr 2016)

Thanks RoubaixCube, package arrived today and very pleased!!


----------

